# antoine walker



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

wow, after he jsut threw the ref im geussing he is gone for the series, i cant believe he jsut possibly threw ur chances down the drain over that, what do yall think


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

what did he do ?


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Richie Rich said:


> what did he do ?


Yeah......he actually *threw* a ref? Like picked him up and tossed the guy?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

big pacer 20 said:


> wow, after he jsut threw the ref im geussing he is gone for the series, i cant believe he jsut possibly threw ur chances down the drain over that, what do yall think


For what pushing a ref out of his way? He wasn't even going after the ref.

It's funny that O'Neal came out as the good guy out of the whole thing.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

**** Jermaine O'Neal and **** Indiana


Edit aqua


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

No, he didn't.

Antoine fouled Jermaine O'Neal and Jermaine took offense and grabbed Antoine's shirt. That's all that really happened.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

antoine did go a little ballistic after he got thrown out...he did "push" a ref out of his way but it was no big deal...doc got to antoine before he could do anything stupid to jeopardize the series for us


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Does anyone have a link? I shut off my television long before the second incident.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Antoine being tossed Jeopardizes the series? There's a laugher. Yes, our brilliant 5 for 16 shooting Antoine Walker. Such a key player...in FREAKIN LOSING.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Maybe if Antoine's out, Doc will be forced to play Jefferson for 25-30 a game.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

ZWW said:


> Maybe if Antoine's out, Doc will be forced to play Jefferson for 25-30 a game.


Of course not. 

He'll play Blount


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Antoine being tossed Jeopardizes the series? There's a laugher. Yes, our brilliant 5 for 16 shooting Antoine Walker. Such a key player...in FREAKIN LOSING.



antoine is always the scapegoat **** that hes the only one with heart and understands that this is the mother ******* PLAYOFFS CELTIC BLEED GREEN = ANTOINE WALKER


W/ITHOUT HIM WE REALISTICALLY ARE NOT EVEN IN PLAYOFFS C"MON NOW


Edit aqua


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

That is total BS. I don't care if we split him open and big green globs of Celtic pride come shooting out of him. HE STILL SHOT 5-16. That is unacceptable for the position he plays. I am so god dang sick of hearing this bleeding green leadership bullcrap. It hasnt and WONT get us anywhere.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

it got us to the eastern conference finals a couple of years back...thats not too bad is it?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> That is total BS. I don't care if we split him open and big green globs of Celtic pride come shooting out of him. HE STILL SHOT 5-16. That is unacceptable for the position he plays. I am so god dang sick of hearing this bleeding green leadership bullcrap. It hasnt and WONT get us anywhere.



well if your sick of hearing it then go sumwhere else cuz im sick of everyone always blaming antoine. when he has a good game you'll love him again. make a choice dont be a ******* hypocrit

edit whiterhino


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Richie Rich said:


> well if your sick of hearing it then go sumwhere else cuz im sick of everyone always blaming antoine. when he has a good game you'll love him again. make a choice dont be a ****ing hypocrit


When have I ever supported Walker? I'll answer that for you. Never. I never liked the guy. He very rarely has a "good" game, so I'll continue bashing. I cannot stand the guy and I hope to god Ainge lets him go this off-season. Leadership is overraetd. So what if he's a leader? Does leading a team by shooting close to 25% in a key playoff game and comitting a bunch of turnovers really make you a good leader? I dont think so. 

I'll never like Walker as a player.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

if yall think antoine will b playin nex tgame i think u got another thign commin, u cant push a ref liek that and get away with it


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Hes got to be suspended for pushing a ref aside. Doesnt matter if he wasnt going after the ref he pushed, he still placed his hands on a ref and shoved him to the side. Imo he will be suspended and should be.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Just like O'Neal got suspended after he was pulling the ref by the jersey in game one, right?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Just like O'Neal got suspended after he was pulling the ref by the jersey in game one, right?


Just my opinion, no need to get defensive.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

ZWW said:


> Maybe if Antoine's out, Doc will be forced to play Jefferson for 25-30 a game.


Actually if Jefferson plays like he did last night, no thanks, he was BEYOND TERRIBLE :dead: I'd rather have Perkins play at this point....Al looks like he's lost his puppy!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I think Toine will get suspended, but I think that SUCKS because Jermaine O'Neill didn't even get a tech for grabbing the ref by the jersey in the first game, that was a joke. The reffing in this series is a JOKE! :curse:


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Just like O'Neal got suspended after he was pulling the ref by the jersey in game one, right?


most exaggeration iv ever seen^^^, he touched the ref and let go quickly, never dd he grab the ref and yank him aside, im sorry that antoine is going to get suspended i9 kno how it is with artest, but dont even lie by tellign everyone he yanked a ref aside that never happened, plus it would only b a tech, not a suspension wow lol


----------



## ReggieMiller8325 (Apr 25, 2005)

lempbizkit said:


> **** Jermaine O'Neal and **** Indiana
> 
> 
> Edit aqua


hey u saying that because u got pwned last night put yourt money where u mouth is buddy.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

ReggieMiller8325 said:


> hey u saying that because u got pwned last night put yourt money where u mouth is buddy.


I actually only put F, i don't why it was edited, and I honesty have no idea what you are trying to say to me.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

lempbizkit said:


> I actually only put F, i don't why it was edited, and I honesty have no idea what you are trying to say to me.


I don't think anyone does. :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

RoyWilliams said:


> Just my opinion, no need to get defensive.


I know, but O'Neal has done something similar, he has had contact with the ref after a bad call.

You don't touch the ref, O'Neal was going after the ref, Walker was not I don't see why one has to pay and the other doesn't.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

big pacer 20 said:


> most exaggeration iv ever seen^^^, he touched the ref and let go quickly, never dd he grab the ref and yank him aside, im sorry that antoine is going to get suspended i9 kno how it is with artest, but dont even lie by tellign everyone he yanked a ref aside that never happened, plus it would only b a tech, not a suspension wow lol


Antoine did not yank the ref because he's a ref, O'Neal did. Antoine was going after someone else, not the ref, O'Neal did.

You're sorry he's going to get suspended? Do you know something we don't?



> it would only b a tech, not a suspension wow lol


And why would Antoine get a suspension and not O'Neal?


----------



## daschysta31 (Sep 18, 2004)

walker is suspended oneal got fined


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Walker was suspended for pushing the ref while trying to get after the other ref. I don't like the call but the NBA has to enforce the rules. I would have rather seen him serve the suspension during the regular season next year instead of a big playoff game. It wasn't a big enough deal in my eyes to warrant sitting out a playoff game.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

[strike]walker is BUM period. I do not why you celtics have such a loser in your team??[/strike]?

DO NOT BAIT OTHER TEAMS IN THEIR FORUM, IT'S AGAINST THE SITE GUIDELINES.

-Petey


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

persian pride said:


> walker is BUM period. I do not why you celtics have such a loser in your team???


how could you say somthing like this on a celtics board and if you want to talk losers we are playing the team that has ron artest, stephin jackson and jermaine o'neil on the opposing team and you did not mention anything about this BTW if you do not know why we have him on our team then you should look at the numbers. we were a number 7-8 playoff team and he helped us to the atlantic divison champs and i dont know why you would post this on our forum when you know you will start controversy


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> how could you say somthing like this on a celtics board and if you want to talk losers we are playing the team that has ron artest, stephin jackson and jermaine o'neil on the opposing team and you did not mention anything about this BTW if you do not know why we have him on our team then you should look at the numbers. we were a number 7-8 playoff team and he helped us to the atlantic divison champs and i dont know why you would post this on our forum when you know you will start controversy


The guy takes too many shots, when he can pass. He is a selfish player. HE CAN NOT DEFEND. He is a poor quality player [strike]and acts like a bum period.[/strike] :curse: 

BTW, I am not a pacer fan or a celtic fan. But I know that Walker is not a good player.

DO NOT BAIT OTHER TEAMS IN THEIR FORUM, IT'S AGAINST THE SITE GUIDELINES.

-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

persian pride said:


> The guy takes too many shots, when he can pass...


...and he is still the best passer on the Celtics. 




> HE CAN NOT DEFEND.


Quite the opposite. Antoine is one of our best post defenders. He is surprisingly strong for someone of his relatively short stature, allowing him to guard much larger players such as Shaquille O'Neal. Walker is one of the best rebounders in the league as he knows how to box out effectively and tie up two defenders, while getting the rebound. 



> He is a poor quality player and acts like a bum period.


Acts like a "bum"? How so? Antoine is our "leader" and is a great motivational player. Plus, who says that "bums" have negative attitudes?


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Premier said:


> ...and he is still the best passer on the Celtics.
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite. Antoine is one of our best post defenders. He is surprisingly strong for someone of his relatively short stature, allowing him to guard much larger players such as Shaquille O'Neal. Walker is one of the best rebounders in the league as he knows how to box out effectively and tie up two defenders, while getting the rebound.
> ...



The guy never pass the ball???? What game are you watching. HE CAN NOT DEFEND. Ok he can rebound, but that is another point. I think that Tony Allan should be your leader. Sorry but peirce is too quite to be a leader.

Walker, when he is losing acts like a child or commits hard faul. VERY unsportman like, that is why he is a bum.

Walker should grow up. Period. If i was a celtic fan, i would hate him. He distroys your image. You had class act players like Kevin MChale, Bird and parish. They were great players and sportmen. Walker is an Edit aqua . Now you have this Bum. I feel sorry for Celtics


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

persian pride im just curious who's your favorite team?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

persian pride said:


> The guy never pass the ball????


I didn't say that, you did. In fact, Antoine Walkerpasses much more times than he shoots. His court vision and passing ablities are only rivaled by Luke Walton, Vlade Divac, and Chris Webber when it comes to passing big men.




> What game are you watching.


I've missed about two Boston Celtics games all year, and zero since Antoine Walker's return. In Walker's previous stint here in Boston, I didn't miss much games either.



> HE CAN NOT DEFEND.


Why not? His on-ball defense is above-average and he understands when to switch and when not to play help defense, unlike the rest of the Celtics' interior defense. 



> I think that Tony Allan should be your leader.


A rookie? Please.




> Sorry but peirce is too quite to be a leader.


I never said he should be our leader.



> Walker, when he is losing acts like a child or commits hard faul.


I'm assuming your citing the Jermaine O'Neal hack? Walker was trying to get position in the post. Also, In my opinion, Antoine is the most competitive player in the National Basketball Association




> I feel sorry for Celtics


I feel sorry for you.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> persian pride im just curious who's your favorite team?


I like many teams. *I am a NET fan*, but I like good players. In your team I like Al Jeferson and Tony Allan. 

I loved Bird and Kevin......I also liked Parish, I think he had a great heart. 

celtics have tradition. Having some edit. player like Walker distroys it

No masked cursing.

-Premier


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Premier said:


> I didn't say that, you did. In fact, Antoine Walkerpasses much more times than he shoots. His court vision and passing ablities are only rivaled by Luke Walton, Vlade Divac, and Chris Webber when it comes to passing big men.
> 
> I've missed about two Boston Celtics games all year, and zero since Antoine Walker's return. In Walker's previous stint here in Boston, I didn't miss much games either.
> 
> ...


*I really have to dissagree with you there.......I am shocked that you write this. Are you telling me that Walker takes good shots. He thinks as he gets the ball, he should shoot first.


I also watched Walker a lot, against my team, (the nets). When he is angry, he goes crazy. This O'neal incident is not unusuall for him.


Also, I feel sorry for those Celtic fans who like Walker. Celtic fans are good fans, very wild about their team. But if you like walker, then there is something wrong with you :eek8:*


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

persian pride said:


> *I really have to dissagree with you there.......I am shocked that you write this. Are you telling me that Walker takes good shots. He thinks as he gets the ball, he should shoot first.*


No, Walker doesn't take good shots some of the time thanks to his coaching influences from college (Rick Pitino, Jim O'Brien) to the NBA (Rick Pitino, Jim O'Brien, Don Nelso, John Carroll). Are you sure Antoine looks to shoot first *all* the time, right as he gets the ball? If so, you know something I don't.*

*


> *I also watched Walker a lot, against my team, (the nets). When he is angry, he goes crazy. This O'neal incident is not unusuall for him.*


Example?




> *But if you like walker, then there is something wrong with you :eek8:*


I guess so.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Premier said:


> No, Walker doesn't take good shots some of the time thanks to his coaching influences from college (Rick Pitino, Jim O'Brien) to the NBA (Rick Pitino, Jim O'Brien, Don Nelso, John Carroll). Are you sure Antoine looks to shoot first *all* the time, right as he gets the ball? If so, you know something I don't.*
> 
> *
> Example?
> ...


Ok...Lets start by the Kittles incident. He pushed Kittles while the ref was not looking, kittles broke his fingure as he fell, was out for 4 weeks.

In playoffs when we beat you 2 years ago, He wanted to punched K-mart (got all air) and only got 1 T. should have been out of the game.

Can I ask you a question???? Why are you a walker fan? Celtics have good young talents and many likable players. Why to root for this edit???

No masked cursing.

-Premier


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

To be honest, Walker is cancer, you got rid of him for a while, but he is back. Celtics have to get rid of this guy. Big mistake when you brought him back.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

persian pride said:


> Can I ask you a question???? Why are you a walker fan? Celtics have good young talents and many likable players. Why to root for this





persian pride said:


> edit???




I am a Antoine Walker fan because he represents everything a Boston Celtic should ideally be. Competitive, courageous, and a leader.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Premier said:


> I am a Antoine Walker fan because he represents everything a Boston Celtic should ideally be. Competitive, courageous, and a leader.


Premier, I think that you are a true fan. What can I say? if that is how you feel. I think that you are probably way too young to remember Kevin Mc Hale, Bird and Parish.........Trust me, he is a cancer. I really like Celtics to do well, I like us (Nets) and Celtics to develop our rivarly even further. But with Walker on your team, chances are very high that won't happen.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Premier said:


> I am a Antoine Walker fan because he represents everything a Boston Celtic should ideally be. Competitive, courageous, and a leader.


You wouldnt have won with Walker anyways. The Pacers are the better team.

To the guy who said Artest, Jackson and O'Neal are losers, come say that when you can touch the Pacers. Like I said before, 6 game series.

Im suprised Walker got in trouble though. If I was the ref, I would have beat the **** out of that fat ***** if he pushed me. Explain to me why a guy who plays a sport for a living is still fat? Maybe its because he walks, never runs, maybe a slow jog.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

persian pride said:


> Premier, I think that you are a true fan. What can I say? if that is how you feel. I think that you are probably way too young to remember Kevin Mc Hale, Bird and Parish.........Trust me, he is a cancer. I really like Celtics to do well, I like us (Nets) and Celtics to develop our rivarly even further. But with Walker on your team, chances are very high that won't happen.


just because you dont like one player dosent mean you can say the team will suffer we have soooo much young talent and you think that the chance are very high that we will do well


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> just because you dont like one player dosent mean you can say the team will suffer we have soooo much young talent and you think that the chance are very high that we will do well


Yes I like Al Jeferson and tony Allan also. I think you should get rid of Walker and peirce (slow and not what once he was). Develop your players and get a good PG...Then you have a good team. Trust me 1 bad player with "me me me" attitude like walker, destroys young teams. Do you want to be a 500 team or bellow forever???? If you don't cut your loses, get rid of the walker.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

R-Star said:


> You wouldnt have won with Walker anyways. The Pacers are the better team.


With Tinsley and Artest, yes. Currently, no.




> Like I said before, 6 game series.


Last minute last stand, R-Star?




> Explain to me why a guy who plays a sport for a living is still fat? Maybe its because he walks, never runs, maybe a slow jog.


Walker was leading the Celtics' fastbreak atleast five times last night.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Premier said:


> With Tinsley and Artest, yes. Currently, no.
> 
> 
> Last minute last stand, R-Star?
> ...


I agree...Boston has more talent, But Miller is hot


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Premier said:


> With Tinsley and Artest, yes. Currently, no.
> 
> 
> Last minute last stand, R-Star?
> ...


Then they win the series, maybe you will say yes.


----------



## daschysta31 (Sep 18, 2004)

Bah even if oneal and jackson were fully healthy along with fred jones and basically our whole injured bench were still better and thats still without ron and jamal


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Pacers are clearly the better TEAM*

Hey, 

Let's get real Celtics fans. They've beaten us four out of six times this season. Even with injuries and suspensions, they are better.

This series is probably Pacers in 5, maybe in 6.

As for Antoine, he is what he is....a 38 percent shooter from the field, a 52 percent shooter from the line, and a 28-30 percent shooter from the three. He is a good offensive rebounder, and a dazzling ballhandler at the power forward spot. Not that I can name a team that ever won with a PF shooting threes or handling the ball, but it is interesting nonetheless. 

The good news for Boston: Last year we won 36, and got swept. This year we won 45, and won a game. We didn't give up much to get Walker, and his departure doesn't hurt us at all--we have Jefferson and Perk--real power post players, waiting in the wings to get more minutes.

With the Lollypop Kids, Banks, West, Perkins, Jefferson, and Tony Allen, I think we have a bright future ahead. We also have a first round pick and two second round picks this year. 

I wish the Pacers all the luck in the world against Detroit--and I hope Tinsley can get back for that series. I would love to see Larry and Rick Carlisle get another ring, and let's face it, Reggie deserves one, too.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Pacers are clearly the better TEAM*



Truth34 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Let's get real Celtics fans. They've beaten us four out of six times this season. Even with injuries and suspensions, they are better.
> 
> ...



Thanks. From a Pacers fan, I would have to agree, you guys have some great young talent. If I were you guys, I would trade Pierce. Hes a top 10 player, but I dont see the guy ever being a 2nd option, and hes not getting you a title, so I think its time to try something new. Im a huge Perkins fan, and hope he turns into a dominant post player on both ends of the court. 

Not to count my chickens before they hatch, but I wish you guys good luck in the off season and next year.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

No need to come over here and talk trash, Pacers fans. You're welcome to visit this board if you're respectful of the Celtics fans here.

I really wish Walker hadn't been suspended because what he did wasn't all that bad and now Celtics fans are going to feel like they didn't get a fair shot at this series, between this suspension and the superstar calls Reggie got during Game 3. I think the Pacers would have won the game anyway but if the refs hadn't been making bad calls all game there wouldn't be any room for debate. Paul Pierce was getting his own superstar calls in Game 2, the officiating in this series has been terrible.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Mark my words..

The Celtics win this game tomorrow.
Pierce puts them on his back and tortures the Pacers.
Miller needs to be played phsyical in order to win.
Gotta stick a damn elbow in him everytime you draw contact.

Al Jefferson proves everyone wrong and puts up 15+ 10+ .. WATCH !

AJ


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Al Jefferson said:


> Mark my words..
> 
> The Celtics win this game tomorrow.
> Pierce puts them on his back and tortures the Pacers.
> ...



Ill bet you on that one. If Im wrong, I change my avatar to a Celtics one, if you lose, you take a Pacers one. This lasts until the end of the series, or if your feeling crazy, until both teams are out of the playoffs. You in?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Oh my*

It is nice to dream, isn't it!

GO CELTICS!!! Win one game and then WE have the advantage!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

1st) I'm not going to reply to all this talk, mainly because 99% of what was said were not even facts, or were facts from years ago.

2nd) Being a Boston sports fan, I'm glad to say that a series is not over until one team wins 4 games. I've learned this last baseball season, as did about a half a dozen million fans outside of Boston during the parade.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> 1st) I'm not going to reply to all this talk, mainly because 99% of what was said were not even facts, or were facts from years ago.
> 
> 2nd) Being a Boston sports fan, I'm glad to say that a series is not over until one team wins 4 games. I've learned this last baseball season, as did about a half a dozen million fans outside of Boston during the parade.


Amen aqua! Although we have no Schilling or Manny Ramirez, I'm with ya!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Truth34 said:


> Amen aqua! Although we have no Schilling or Manny Ramirez, I'm with ya!


 No, we have... Pierce and Walker! .....er...

Personally, I'm intersted to see what we can do with an actual post player in Al or Perk isntead of Walker. Maybe get a taste of next year when Walker isn't resigned.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Next year? You'll see them in the next game. I know they're young, but they might do something.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Ill bet you on that one. If Im wrong, I change my avatar to a Celtics one, if you lose, you take a Pacers one. This lasts until the end of the series, or if your feeling crazy, until both teams are out of the playoffs. You in?


I'll take that bet, R-Star.

If the Celtics win, you change your avatar to a Celtics one until the end of the series. If the Pacers win, I'll change my avatar to a Pacers one, until the end of the series.

You accept this bet?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> No need to come over here and talk trash, Pacers fans. You're welcome to visit this board if you're respectful of the Celtics fans here.
> 
> I really wish Walker hadn't been suspended because what he did wasn't all that bad and now Celtics fans are going to feel like they didn't get a fair shot at this series, between this suspension and the superstar calls Reggie got during Game 3. I think the Pacers would have won the game anyway but if the refs hadn't been making bad calls all game there wouldn't be any room for debate. Paul Pierce was getting his own superstar calls in Game 2, the officiating in this series has been terrible.



Every game gets bad calls, no matter it be regular season or playoffs. Walker deserved his supension. Players have been supsended for way less. Last year if I remember correctly Artest got a flagrant for touching Paul Pierce, every announcer and analisist said it was a BS call and it at best was a foul. Regardless, your not aloud to touch a ref, and he pushed him out of the way. I agree, it wasnt even realy a push, Walker was just trying to get by him, but if other players get called for things like that, why not Walker.

I dont see anyone realy "Talking Trash" in here though. Its just heated debated between Pacers and Celtics fans.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ZWW said:


> I'll take that bet, R-Star.
> 
> If the Celtics win, you change your avatar to a Celtics one until the end of the series. If the Pacers win, I'll change my avatar to a Pacers one, until the end of the series.
> 
> You accept this bet?


You've got it man. I've always thought bets like this make playoff games even that much more fun. Good luck to you, I know neither of us want the humiliation of wearing the other guys avatar.

Sometimes I space out and just go on EBB and off topic threads on here, so if for some reason the Pacers do lose next game and I forget to change my avatar, just send me a PM.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Let's Be Clear*

Antoine DESERVED to be suspended. If it was for the fracas between him and O'Neal, neither or both should have been. But for pushing the ref, he deserved it. 

As for why the Pacers fans are talking so much trash, I don't blame them. Prior to knocking us out last year, we knocked them out in 2003, and twice more in the 90's. 

We have 16 championships, they have 1.

So I can see why. But they have the better team. With all the BS they had to endure at the hands of Detroit (if that fight doesn't happen they are a title contender), they're still going to the second round.

You don't win games on paper. And you sure as hell don't win them saying "sweep" after one win or pushing referees in games you have already lost.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

R-Star said:


> You've got it man. I've always thought bets like this make playoff games even that much more fun. Good luck to you, I know neither of us want the humiliation of wearing the other guys avatar.
> 
> Sometimes I space out and just go on EBB and off topic threads on here, so if for some reason the Pacers do lose next game and I forget to change my avatar, just send me a PM.


 Cool. All in good fun. But, there might be a chance that tonight, I might not be watching the game and instead will tape it. So if the Celtics lose, and I don't suddenly switch avatars, I'm out with friends.......but I will switch them as soon as I get online. :cheers:

Thanks. - ZWW


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Let's Be Clear*



Truth34 said:


> We have 16 championships, they have 1.


When did Indiana win a title?


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Ill bet you on that one. If Im wrong, I change my avatar to a Celtics one, if you lose, you take a Pacers one. This lasts until the end of the series, or if your feeling crazy, until both teams are out of the playoffs. You in?


Bet accepted.

AJ


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

This video shows how class-less Artest is....


The Detriot fans also were HORRIBLE!


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

pacers r the better team even without artest and tinsley, we jus have alot of talent, its more fair tho its very even as it is now, but with artest and tins we'd sweep yall, now u have a chance


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

big pacer 20 said:


> pacers r the better team even without artest and tinsley, we jus have alot of talent, its more fair tho its very even as it is now, but with artest and tins we'd sweep yall, now u have a chance


hahahah 14-4 with artest 30-34 with out him. hmmmm i think theyre better off with artest in the line up.


----------



## daschysta31 (Sep 18, 2004)

he never said we werent better off just that were still better than the celts even without him and tinsley


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

daschysta31 said:


> he never said we werent better off just that were still better than the celts even without him and tinsley


How so? The Celtics have more talented players and an overall better squad. The only major advantage the Pacers have over the Boston Celtics is their coaching staff, which has shown up Doc Rivers and crew so far in this series.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Indiana won an ABA title, maybe two*

They got an ABA title I think in the mid-70s. I'm counting that because they were a really good team.

But yeah, the Pacers fans don't like us because we knocked them out in 91, 92, and 03.

They loved sweeping us last year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Well, Im a man of my word. 

How do I look in green?

Congrats on the win, I just hope thats not how the rest of the series will be.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Well, Im a man of my word.
> 
> How do I look in green?
> 
> Congrats on the win, I just hope thats not how the rest of the series will be.


Isn't there a bigger Celtics logo you could be using?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> Isn't there a bigger Celtics logo you could be using?


This work?


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

looks great :yes:


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

yes.. much better you should keep it


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Bsktbllplayr25 said:


> yes.. much better you should keep it


:yes:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

haha, nice look R-Star.

I'm a bit dissappointed that we weren't able to do our annual Pacers vs Celtics bet, but someone, I won't mention any names *points finger at Anima*, went ahead and took on a bet with the Bulls for the 6th man award.

A nice bet, but nothing like the bbb.net Pacer - Celtic Rivarly. 

:GRR:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice Avatar RStar :biggrin:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> haha, nice look R-Star.
> 
> I'm a bit dissappointed that we weren't able to do our annual Pacers vs Celtics bet, but someone, I won't mention any names *points finger at Anima*, went ahead and took on a bet with the Bulls for the 6th man award.
> 
> ...


Yea, getting bets like that going on are always fun. Wish I would have remembered, just been abit busy.


----------

